# deep olive BALL



## ajohn (Sep 8, 2009)

Havn't gotten a jar in a while.Just purchased this guy from Greg's site(NAG).This is the photo from the auction.I love these colored guys!


----------



## cookie (Sep 8, 2009)

What a great color ! Greg had some super jars- I was outbid on 1 lightning I liked but that's the way it goes....yours will stand out  in any room....John


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 8, 2009)

Great color. That does belong in a window!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent buy Ajohn.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys,
 A little bitter sweet though.It's my first jar as a married man,and Robin(my wife) is not a glass person.To boot,I forgot to tell her I was bidding on it[]BIG OOPS. Her reaction was priceless! Her birthday is this Friday so I'm gonna have to step up to the plate and hit a game winner.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 11, 2009)

AJohn - 

 AWESOME jar!!!  Not only for the color (which is definitely enough to love it for) ...but I simply LOVE the double script on it!  Fantastic!  I hope you got a good deal on it - it would stand out in any collection!  One of these days I will be able to add some color to mine I hope!

 Tell Robin Happy Birthday - I'm sure you were able to hit a home run!!

 Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful bottle BRO.! At one point I thought I would only collect Ball Perfect Mason jars,but got away from it I would love to have the cobalt one from clyde glass works.[embossed on bottom]  I think the clyde is the only non reproduction one there is. I am not sure if there is a repro. with clyde etc. on the bottom.! i forget what the last one i saw go for,but it wasn't cheap!   Hope ROBIN has a great birthday! Don't tell her you got the jar just for her birthday as I found out that kinda thing don't work![] GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY! JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys,
 GRAND SLAM!!!![]


----------



## sandman (Sep 12, 2009)

That is a nice looking jar. I have a Ball Mason in the same color. I dont have a redbook. Anyone know what this might be worth.......Thanks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 13, 2009)

Sandman,
 Outstanding jar!!!Beautiful color.
 Your jar would be RB#234 the shoulder seal variety 75-150 in the book.At this time they've been more like $60-$120


----------



## sandman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thankyou ajohn for your reply and for checking that for me. Much appreciated.


----------



## ajohn (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally got a pic of the jar.Looks way better in person.Kan't believe I was the only person who bid on it!


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2009)

I checked out the site after you told me about the auction. I knew it had ended but I could still see your jar on there. Looks awsome. Nice buy.


----------

